# Calling all nice guys...



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

BOoks! I need books for reforming nice guys....TOO nice guys.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice guys don't need books there wives tell them what to do etc., etc.

I have just finished "Driven" by Robert Herjavec. Some very good business principles and he makes some very good points about aggressiveness in business which can be applied to create a more motivated and "Driven" individual.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

What about books for guys that allow themselves to get walked all over and need a lot of self esteem? (The blunt way of putting it: Books for guys that need to grow a pair. )


----------



## Acorn (Dec 16, 2010)

DayDream said:


> What about books for guys that allow themselves to get walked all over and need a lot of self esteem? (The blunt way of putting it: Books for guys that need to grow a pair. )


I think No More Mr. Nice Guy and MMSL are the two go-to books that get recommended for this.


----------



## LearningLifeQDay (Oct 20, 2012)

No comment on 'Nice Guys,' but...
"Before I got married I said to my wife that I would make all the major decisions and she would be allowed to make all the minor decisions in our marriage. Thankfully up to this point I haven't had to make any major decisions." I'm still laughing over this quote CanadianGuy!


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Mmsl?


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

If this is for who I think it is for...
Tell the guy to get on youtube, and look up Tom Leykis, and to start listening to him for several hours. 

While Tom Leykis won't teach men how to become marriage material, he will teach men how to be a MAN and not a weak, whipped, pathetic, mama's boy. That way, this guy can hopefully start doing something for himself.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

This is one works as far as self improvement goes.

Unlimited Power: The New Science Of Personal Achievement: Amazon.ca: Anthony Robbins: Books

"Chicken Soup For Guys Who Need To Grow a Pair" has not been written yet.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Broken at 20 said:


> If this is for who I think it is for...
> Tell the guy to get on youtube, and look up Tom Leykis, and to start listening to him for several hours.
> 
> While Tom Leykis won't teach men how to become marriage material, he will teach men how to be a MAN and not a weak, whipped, pathetic, mama's boy. That way, this guy can hopefully start doing something for himself.


He's brutal and funny. "Get the Job Done" hahahaha.


----------



## Acorn (Dec 16, 2010)

Married Man Sex Life, I think it stands for.

No More Mr. Nice Guy is good for having the reader recognize himself and question his motivations for doing what he's doing, and MMSL takes the tongue-in-cheek angle (maybe that's not the right phrase) of showing how women react better to non-Nice Guy behavior outside the bedroom and show it in the bedroom.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

DayDream said:


> Mmsl?


MMSLP- Married Mans Sex Life Primer. - Athol Kay. 

Books by Athol Kay | Married Man Sex Life

And this one.

http://www.amazon.ca/The-Little-Engine-That-Could/dp/0448405202


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

canadianguy said:


> this is one works as far as self improvement goes.
> 
> unlimited power: The new science of personal achievement: Amazon.ca: Anthony robbins: Books
> 
> "chicken soup for guys who need to grow a pair" has not been written yet. :d


rofl!


----------



## Viseral (Feb 25, 2011)

DayDream said:


> What about books for guys that allow themselves to get walked all over and need a lot of self esteem? (The blunt way of putting it: Books for guys that need to grow a pair. )


Oh, so you're looking for books to reform guys like this?


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Viseral said:


> Oh, so you're looking for books to reform guys like this?
> 
> View attachment 1818


Rofl


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

CanadianGuy said:


> MMSLP- Married Mans Sex Life Primer. - Athol Kay.
> 
> Books by Athol Kay | Married Man Sex Life
> 
> ...


The little engine that could? Seriously? lol


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

No More Mr. Nice Guy

When I Say No, I Feel Guilty

Boundaries

The Way of the Superior Man


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

DayDream said:


> What about books for guys that allow themselves to get walked all over and need a lot of self esteem? (The blunt way of putting it: Books for guys that need to grow a pair. )


I'd say I was probably one of those nice guys that got walked all over.

No book needed to cure that. Best way to cure a nice guy is to cheat on him. It won't work with all, but most I believe.

Worked for me though. I got a pair and then some now.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

You can read all the books in the world (many of them I don't even agree with)....or you can simply remember and accept below.

DO NOT stop being a nice guy, HOWEVER, do a better job recognizing people when they take your kindness and take advantage of it.

Many of these books tell you "do 180" and "dont' be a nice guy". To me, that's a crock of shiiiit.

WHY should I change myself to meet our crappy society/people's standards.

What I do is really simple.

a) assume ANY person that uses your niceness against you and doesn't appreciate it = the worst of the worst. Think of your niceness as a "people shiit filter"

b) isolate yourself/distance yourself from those people you identify as crappy

c) I like to go by "everyone deserves a 2nd chance but not 3rd". SO first time someone uses it against me I talk to them about it/give them a fair warning. Their reply/feeling gives me a sense of what kind of person they are OR if they even care. 2nd time it happens and I'm out.

I know this might not help you as you already probably surrounded yourself with a person that has done it to you.

Personally, I would STILL use the filter and reconsider and recognize the person in front of me and ask myself "is this the kind of person I really want to be with".


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

:iagree: With all of that. Except for item "c". Not everyone deserves a 2nd chance. People don't deserve it "just because". They have to earn it.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

vellocet said:


> :iagree: With all of that. Except for item "c". Not everyone deserves a 2nd chance. People don't deserve it "just because". They have to earn it.


That is correct

If used my niceness against me and I confront them about it and get a sense that they are inconsiderate/crappy or simply don't care.

No 2nd chance.

PS. DO NOT apply that to work environment. This is one area that will help you recognize the people like that, but lot of time we can't really just change jobs etc. MANY Bosses/companies use people's niceness against them. THIS is where the 180 and the books come in handy.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

If you are the "nice guy's" partner/spouse, I would NOT recommend presenting him with a book about how to "man up." This would be a very insulting and counterproductive thing to do IMO. It would be like presenting an overweight wife with a book on weight loss.


----------

